# 2001 Altima GXE Power problems?



## HighwayOne (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone! been having a bit of trouble with my car lately and decided to come to the best place imaginable for some information. 

Every once in a while my Nissan will reset my aftermarket radio settings, much like it would be if I disconnected the battery from my car. The RPMs will dip quickly and suddenly every couple minutes as well. The strangest thing by far though happened to me today. I turn my car completely off and I went to lock it with my remote and nothing happened. I went back to my car, tried to lock it with the power locks and again, got nothing. I noticed the security light wasn't blinking so I decided to try and turn my car on. Dead. No power whatsoever. So I get out of my car, hit the lock button and bam, locked and fine like nothing had ever happened. 

Now, I hear some sort of click ever time i shut my car off (right behind my radio, it seems) which seems to turn on my alarm system (and other things presume). If this click doesn't happen my car has no power whatsoever. I am not really "car-savvy" but any help would be appreciated. 

I was wondering if anyone had an idea as to what the problem is, or if anyone has experienced this as well. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Post a picture of your battery and battery cables.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Try changing your fuel filter and if you can help it---try to stick to one or two different gas stations and check the gap on your plugs to see if it's the right gap.

*Dirt Bikes* || *Dune Buggy*


----------

